# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  تقاضای اموزش کریستال ریپورت

## الهام تفریشی

سلام 
از دوستان تقاضا دارم  
اموزش کار با کریستال ریپورت رو در همین جا شروع کنید 
خواهش می کنم از تمامی دوستان که در مورد کریستال ریپورت اطلاعاتی دارن 
به من و بقیه دوستان در یادگیری این امر خطیر کمک کنند 
از اون اول اولش بگین خواهشا  :wink:

----------


## sh

سلام 

کار با کریستال رپورت تقریبا ساده و در عین سادگی بسیار پر قدرت است

بطور مثال یاده یکی از دوستان سئوال می کرد چطور میشود برای گذارش فیلد ردیف درست کنم مثلا از  1  الی آخر گزارش هر سطر شماره داشته باشد خوب در اینجا یه Formula Field  میگاریم و توی تابعی از کریستال رپورت که برا ی هر بار نمایش یک سطر اون تابع فراخونی میشه و عدد فیلد قبلی رو به اضافه خودش میکنه بدین ترتیب از 1 تا  تعداد کل سطرها شماره برای ردیف ایجاد میشه 

و هزاران امکانات دیگه

فکر کنید شما یه گزارش دارید که بدین صورت هست

نام کالا = کیف      قیمت = 5000    توضیحات = 0

حالا شما براحتی میتونید بگین هر سطری که توضیحاتش خالی بود اصلا خود کلمه توضیحات رو هم نشون نده و هزار گزارش ترکیبی

اصلا بذارین آب پاکی رو بریزم  رو دستتون میتونید دیتا را بصورت خام از بانک بگیرید و تمامی اعمال گروه بندی و سورت و غیره را در زمان اجرا توسط کریستال رپورت نمایش دهید


و هزاران امکانات بی نظیر دیگه 

برای شروع توصیه میکنم دوستان برن سی دی آموزش مقدماتی تا پیشرفته  در محیط SQL Serever 2000  و Visual Studio.NET از شرکت داده های طلائی رو بخرن شمال دو سی دی که تقریبا با اون به راحتی راه می افتین


تلفن فروش و پشتیبانی شرکتش   6731731   

باتشکر

----------


## الهام تفریشی

تشکر اقا شهریار
ممنون از معرفی Cd ها 
من بیشتر قصد دارم همین جا هم دوستان 
اطلاعات و تجربه های خودشون رو هم مطرح کنن

----------


## najafi_1

*
گر مرد رهی میان خون باید رفت
                                                          از پای فتاده سرنگون باید رفت

سلام آقای الهام (خانم ) تفریشی :cry: 
         تایپک خوبی انتخاب کردی ریپورت معظلی برای خیلی ها و شاید من باشه
         سوال اول این کریستال ربپورت کار چه شرکتیه؟ دوم مخصوص کدوم زبون طراحی شده؟
         امکان استفاده از اون تو چه محیطهایی هست؟ امکان برقراری ارتباط با چه موتور بانکهای اطلاعاتی را دارد؟ نسخه آزاد آن وجود دارد؟ و . . . 
از کلیه دوستانی که با این برنامه کار میکنند خواهش میکنم به این سوالات در صورت امکان پاسخ دهند. و در صورت تمایل اطلاعات بیشتر بدهند ممنون میشویم.

و اما تفریشی جان علفها سبز که شد هیچی داره خشک میشه :D*

----------


## الهام تفریشی

> سوال اول این کریستال ربپورت کار چه شرکتیه؟


مال شرکت seagate software هست 



> دوم مخصوص کدوم زبون طراحی شده؟


به هیچ زبان خاصی تعلق نداره 
یعنی vb  , delphi و غیره هیچ فرقی نداره 
ولی با .net ها دیگه جوره جوره 



> امکان برقراری ارتباط با چه موتور بانکهای اطلاعاتی را دارد


هیچ محدودیتی نداره 



> نسخه آزاد آن وجود دارد؟


من خودم کرک نسخه 7 تش رو از خودش گرفتم 



> اما تفریشی جان علفها سبز که شد هیچی داره خشک میشه


 :oops: 
بذار زمستون تموم بشه 
فصل بهار قول میدم یه دور دیگه چمن های تازه در بیاد  :mrgreen:

----------


## SSP_Software_team

این CD آموزشی Golden Data که دوستمون گفتن خیلی خوبه برای شروع بهترین مرجع حتما تهیه کنین من که ازش استفاده کردم خیلی باحال بود فقط یه اشکال داشت که سمپل ها فقط با VB.net بودن بهتر بود سمپل هارو به زبانهای دیگه هم داخل CD آموزشی قرار میدادن

----------


## علی ارجمندی

دوستان پیش کسوت سلام
اگه میشه این کتاب رو در اختیار من هم قرار دهید . من برنامه نویس دلفی و دات نت فعلی هستم
من قریبا با تمام ابزار های گزارش گیری کار کردم . از ساخت گزارش با word گرفته تا fast report و ...
اما مثل crystal report ندیدم . نسخه 10 خیلی جالب بود .  بدون مشکل یه ترکیب شبیه به مثلا 
" من زندگی را (دوست دارم)  " را نشان میدهد بدون جابجا کردن پرانتزها و ترکیبها . یا وقتی رشته با
 حروف لاتین ترکیب بشه اونو خراب نمیکنه .
با تشکر
 :flower:

----------


## sh

بهترین Ebook برای کریستال رپورت کتابی هست که آقای کرامتی دارن به نام 

Wrox_Professional_Crystal_Reports_for_Visual_Studi  o_NET.chm[code]
برای کار در VS.NET

 
 Chapter 1 - Crystal Reports.NET Overview 
 Chapter 2 - Getting Started with Crystal Reports.NET 
 Chapter 3 - Report Integration for Windows-Based Applications 
 Chapter 4 - Report Integration for Web-Based Applications 
 Chapter 5 - Creating XML Report Web Services 
 Chapter 6 - Working with .NET Data 
 Chapter 7 - Formulas and Logic 
 Chapter 8 - Working with the Crystal Reports Engine 
 Chapter 9 - Distributing Your Application 
 Appendix A - Troubleshooting 
 Appendix B - Migrating Applications to Crystal Reports.NET 
 Appendix C - Crystal vs. Basic Syntax 


یکی دیگه هم هست احتمالا اونم آقای کرامتی داره میتونین ازش بگیرین

Sams Teach Yourself Crystal Reports® 9 in 24 Hours

 
     Part I.  Introduction to Crystal Reports 9.0 
        Hour 1.  The Value of Crystal Reports 9 
        Transforming Data into Information with Crystal Reports 
        Key Benefits of Crystal Reports 
        Crystal Reports as a Content Creation Application 
        New Features in Crystal Reports 9 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 2.  Getting Started with Crystal Reports 9 
        Preparing for the Installation 
        Installation and Configuration of Crystal Reports 
        Introduction to the Crystal Reports Designer 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 3.  Accessing Your Data 
        Understanding the Different Types of Data Sources 
        Introduction to the Data Explorer 
        Adding Database Objects to Your Report 
        Joining Database Objects Together 
        Using the Database Expert 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 4.  Using the Default Report Wizards 
        Understanding the Crystal Reports Gallery 
        Using the Standard Report Creation Wizard 
        Working with the Report Design Explorers 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
    
     Part II.  Fundamentals of the Crystal Reports Design Environment 
        Hour 5.  Creating and Designing Basic Reports 
        Planning a Report 
        Creating a Report Storyboard 
        Designing a Crystal Report 
        Creating a Report 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 6.  Selecting and Grouping Data 
        Understanding Field Objects 
        Working with Groups 
        Understanding Drill-down Reports 
        Summary 
        Q&A 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 7.  Filtering, Sorting, and Summarizing Data 
        Filtering the Data in Your Report 
        Learning to Sort Records 
        Creating Effective Summaries 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
    
     Part III.  Formatting Reports 
        Hour 8.  Fundamentals of Report Formatting 
        Positioning and Sizing Report Objects 
        Modifying Object Properties for Formatting Purposes 
        Combining and Layering Report Objects 
        Configuring Report Page and Margin Properties 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 9.  Working with Report Sections 
        Formatting Report Sections 
        Modifying Report Section Properties 
        Using Multiple Report Sections 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 10.  Understanding and Implementing Formulas 
        Using the Formula Workshop 
        Workshop Formula Editor 
        Formula Expert 
        Formula Extractor 
        Summary 
        Q&A 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 11.  Visualizing Your Data with Charts and Maps 
        Using the Chart Expert 
        Using the Map Expert 
        Modifying Chart and Map Properties 
        Summary 
        Q&A 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 12.  Implementing Parameters for Dynamic Reporting 
        Understanding the Value of Parameters 
        Creating and Implementing Parameters Fields 
        Using Parameters with Record Selections 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
    
     Part IV.  Enhancing Crystal Reports 
        Hour 13.  Custom Formatting Techniques 
        Making Presentation-Quality Reports 
        Common Formatting Features 
        Conditional Formatting—Using Data to Drive the Look of a Report 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 14.  Using Cross-Tabs for Summarized Reporting 
        What Is a Cross-Tab? 
        Benefits of Using Cross-Tabs 
        Using the Cross-Tab Wizard 
        Using Top N with Cross-Tabs Reports 
        Using Advanced Cross-Tab Features 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 15.  Using Record Selections and Alerts for Interactive Reporting 
        Creating Advanced Record Selection Formulas 
        Adding Alerting to Your Reports 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 16.  Using Subreports 
        Understanding Subreports 
        Understanding Linked Versus Unlinked Subreports 
        Considering Subreport Execution Time and Performance 
        Using Variables to Pass Data Between Reports 
        Emulating Nested Subreports 
        Summary 
        Q&A 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 17.  Using Formulas and Custom Functions to Implement Complex Business Logic 
        Becoming More Productive with Formulas 
        Choosing a Formula Language&#58; Crystal Versus Basic Syntax 
        Brackets Have Meaning 
        Characters Also Have Meaning! 
        New in Crystal Reports Version 9 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 18.  Working with the Report Component Repository 
        Sharing Report Design Components 
        Understanding the Repository 
        Sharing of Report Objects 
        Understanding the Repository Explorer 
        Understanding How the Repository Works 
        Adding Objects to the Repository 
        Editing Repository Objects 
        Understanding Deletions in the Repository 
        Sharing Report Objects with Others 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 19.  Designing Effective Report Templates 
        Reuse in Reporting 
        Understanding Report Templates 
        Using Existing Crystal Reports as Templates 
        Creating Useful Report Templates 
        Using Template Field Objects 
        Using Report Templates to Reduce Report Creation Effort 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
    
     Part V.  Advanced Report Design Concepts 
        Hour 20.  Multidimensional Reporting Against OLAP Data 
        Introduction to OLAP Concepts and OLAP Reporting 
        New OLAP Features in Crystal Reports 9 
        OLAP Report Creation Wizard and OLAP Expert 
        Advanced OLAP Reporting 
        Introduction to Crystal Analysis 
        Summary 
        Q&A 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 21.  Additional Data Sources for Crystal Reports 
        COM-based Data Sources 
        Java-based Data Sources 
        XML as a Data Source 
        Solution Kits 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 22.  Optimizing SQL Queries in Crystal Reports 
        Review of SQL Commands 
        An Introduction to the SQL Language 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
    
     Part VI.  Sharing and Distributing Crystal Reports 
        Hour 23.  Distributing Crystal Reports 
        Reviewing Report Distribution Options 
        Summary 
        Q&A 
        Workshop 
    
        Hour 24.  Crystal Reports in Applications—a Developer's Perspective 
        Overview of Developer Tools 
        Desktop Applications 
        Creating Simple Web Applications 
        Building Advanced Web Applications 
        Summary 
        Workshop 
    
    
     Part VII.  Supplemental Crystal Reports Technologies 
        Appendix A.  Crystal Reports for Visual Studio .NET 
        Who Should Read This Appendix? 
        Overview of Microsoft .NET and Crystal Reports for Visual Studio .NET 
        Crystal Reports for Visual Studio .NET Feature Set 
        Feature Set Comparison—Crystal Reports for Visual Studio .NET and Crystal Reports 9 
        Creating Reports in Visual Studio .NET 
        Additional Resources on Crystal Reports for Visual Studio for .NET 
    
        Appendix B.  Common Crystal Reports FAQs and Tips 
        Report Design FAQs and Resources 
        Common Report Distribution Questions 
        Resources for Additional Support

----------


## kb

سلام بر همه دوستان 
خلاصه ای از چگونگی درست کردن یک گزارش با کریستال ریپورت 9
ضمیمه میکنم امیدوارم مورد قبول بر وبچه های برنامه نویس واقع بشه 
قابل توجه الهام-reham -علی ارجمندی-و سایرین
برای مرتب کردن فقط کافیه متن در نرم افزاری مثل ورد کپی  شود

kb
اینم متن:
Creating the report
1 Click New on the Standard toolbar.
The Crystal Reports Gallery appears.
The gallery contains a number of wizards to guide you through the creation of
specific types of reports. Since youwill be learning reporting concepts here, you
can skip the wizards and build your report from scratch. After you have
completed this tutorial, you may want to build some reports using the wizards
to decide which method of report construction you are most comfortable with.

2 Select As a Blank Report on the Crystal Reports Gallery dialog box and click
OK.
The Database Expert dialog box appears.
Note: You can create reports based on database files, SQL/ODBC data sources,
dictionary files, query files, and a variety of other data sources.

Selecting a database to use
The next step in creating a report is to select a database. Select the Xtreme.mdb
sample database for this tutorial.

To select a database

1 In the Database Expert dialog box, go to the Create New Connection folder
and expand Database Files; then search for the Xtreme.mdb sample database.
By default, this file was installed in the \Program Files\Crystal
Decisions\Crystal Reports 9\Samples\En\Databases directory.

Note: You have to use the Open dialog box to find the Xtreme database. If you
wish to see database and server properties, right-click the database in the
Database Expert and select Properties from the shortcut menu.

2 Expand the Tables node of the Xtreme.mdb connection to see a list of tables.
Because you are dealing onlywith customers in this tutorial, you will select the
Customer table.

3 Select Customer and click the > arrow to add it to the Selected Tables list, and
then click OK.
The Design tab of the Report Designer appears.

4 Click Field Explorer on the Standard toolbar.
The Field Explorer dialog box appears.
Note: Depending on how it appeared when you last used Crystal Reports, the
Field Explorer dialog box might be docked or in floating mode. You can
manually dock the Field Explorer on the left side, the right side, or the bottom
of the designer. In floating mode, the Field Explorer dialog box can be dragged
to any location in the designer. You can also resize the dialog box by dragging
any of its edges with the Resizing cursor.

Report sections
The Design tab is divided into five sections: Report Header (RH), Page Header
(PH), Details (D), Report Footer (RF), and Page Footer (PF). If at any time you are
unsure of the report section in which you are working, simply look at the shaded
area to the left of the report which always displays either the section names or the
initials that designate the names. See “Design tab” on page 59.
If the Short Section Names check box is selected in the Design View area of the
Options dialog box, then the Report Header, Page Header, Details, Report Footer
and Page Footer section names will appear as RH, PH, D, RF and PF respectively.
If this check box is not selected, follow these steps:

1 On the File menu, click Options. The Options dialog box appears with the
Layout tab active.

2 In the Design View area, select the Short Section Names check box.

3 Click OK to return to the report.

Inserting a field
You’ll use the Field Explorer dialog box to insert database fields when you create
a new report.
This dialog box is set to remain on-screen until you close it. All the tables available
for use are listed in this box.
Youwill nowstart placing objects on the report by inserting theCustomer Name field.

To insert a field

1 Expand the Database Fields node in the Field Explorer dialog box and expand a
table.

2 Highlight a field name by clicking the name once.
When you highlight a field name, you can review a subset of the values for that
field as well as the field type and size by right-clicking and selecting Browse
Data from the shortcut menu.

3 Click the Customer Name field and drag it into the Details section of the report.
An object frame appears with the Arrow cursor as you drag the field onto the
report:
• The object frame represents the object you have just selected for placement.
• The size of the object frame approximates the size of the data in the field
selected.

4 Move the object frame as far to the left as you can in the Details section.
If you move the field too far to the left, the Arrow cursor turns into a Stop
cursor, indicating that you cannot drag the field that far. Keep in mind that you
cannot place any objects outside the pagemargin.
The Design tab should look similar to this:

Understanding fields
Before going any further, take a look at the field you just placed in the Details
section:
• First of all, the object frame indicates that when the report is printed, a field
value will appear where the box is positioned.
• The X's in the object frame indicate that the database field contains a text
string. Other data types have different character representations. For example,
a currency data type is represented by $55,555.56.
Note: The X’s appear only if you haven’t selected the Show Field Names check
box on the Layout tab of the Options dialog box.

• The number of X’s in the object frame is the datawidth, themaximumnumber
of characters in the field as defined by the database. The width of the object
frame is the field width (the amount of space allocated to the field for
printing). Initially it is set to the width needed to display the maximum
number of characters in the field (using the font selected for the field). You can
change this width by resizing the field.

• The size of the X’s indicates the point size selected for the characters in the field.
• The font and style (Bold, Underline, and so on) used in displaying the X’s
indicate the font and style selected for the characters in the field. Later in this
tutorial you will learn how to make changes to these properties.
• The line spacing is adjusted to the point size selected for the characters in the field.

Adding additional fields
Next, you will insert two additional fields in the report. This time, however, you
will use the Ctrl-click combination to add them at the same time.

To add additional fields

1 Highlight the City field in the Field Explorer dialog box, press the Ctrl key on
your keyboard, and then highlight the Country field. Release the Ctrl key.
If you scroll through the field list, you will notice that both fields remain
selected.
Note: Using the Ctrl-click combination allows you to select a non-continuous
range of fields. The Shift-click combination can be used to select several fields
from the list that are contiguous.

2 Drag the fields to place them.
As the cursor is moved over the report, an object frame appears along with the
Arrow cursor.
3 Place the fields to the right of the Customer Name field.
Both fields appear in the Details section of the report in the same order inwhich
they are listed in the Field Explorer dialog box.

Selecting fields
When a field is selected, the object frame appears with a handle (box) on its right,
left, top, and bottom edge. These handles indicate that the field is selected, and
therefore active. To do anything with a field (change the font, move it, and so on),
you first have to select it:
• Position the cursor inside the object frame and click once. The handles appear,
indicating the object is selected.
• Move the cursor away from the object frame and click in an empty part of the
window. The handles disappear.
That’s all it takes to select and deselect objects.

Resizing fields
To resize the field, follow these steps:

1 Click the Customer Name field in the Details section to select it.

2 Press the Ctrl key and click the field heading to select both objects.

3 Move the cursor over the resizing handle on the right edge of the fields until
the cursor turns into a Resizing cursor.

4 Resize the fields to the left until they are approximately two inches in length.

Reviewing your work
Now let’s see how the report looks with three fields placed and positioned.

1 Click Print Preview on the Standard toolbar to activate the Preview tab.
The screen should look similar to this:
Note: The first time you preview a report, you must click Preview on the
Standard toolbar to activate the Preview tab. The Preview tab appears to the
right of the Design tab. You can then switch between designing and
previewing the report by clicking the corresponding tab.
You have the beginnings of a customer list report, but you still have several
fields to add.
2 When you are finished reviewing the report, return to the Design tab by
clicking it.

Combining database fields in a text object
Instead of adding the Contact FirstName and Contact LastName fields as separate
objects, you can insert both fields in a text object. This allows you to control the
formatting of both fields by making changes to only one object.When you insert
fields in a text object, the fields are automatically trimmed (they do not have any
extra white space on either side). This is important because a field is a fixed size
but the data in the fields can vary in size, leaving various amounts of unwanted
white space.

To combine fields in a text object

1 Click Insert Text Object on the Insert Tools toolbar. As you move the cursor
over the report, an object frame appears next to it.

2 Insert the field to the right of the fields in the Details section.
As you drag the field, the Design tab automatically scrolls to the right, if
necessary.When you click to place the object, a text object appears and the
horizontal ruler of the Design tab changes to a ruler/tab selector that is used for
editing the text object. If you click an empty area of the report or a field object,
the standard Design tab ruler appears.

3 Click once on the border of the text object to select it for resizing. Handles
appear on all sides of the object.

4 Move the cursor over the right sizing handle of the text object and increase the
width by about 1 inch. You may need to scroll to the right and continue resizing.

5 Double-click inside the text object to select it for editing. Notice the insertion
point is now flashing within the text object.

6 Select the Contact Last Name field in the Field Explorer dialog box.
Remember, you can move the Field Explorer dialog box by dragging and
dropping it by its title bar.

7 Drag the field to the text object.

8 Move the cursor over the text object until the cursor becomes a Drag and Drop
cursor.

9 Release the mouse button to place the field in the text object. The cursor now
appears after the Contact Last Name field, within the text object.

10 Type a comma and a space after Contact Last Name.

11 In the Field Explorer dialog box, highlight the Contact First Name field.

12 Drag the field to the text object.

13 Move the cursor over the text object until the cursor becomes a Drag and Drop
cursor. Move the cursor to the right of the comma and space you just typed,
and release the mouse button. The field will be inserted to the right of the
comma and space.

14 Click the Preview tab to look at the fields you just placed.
The report should now look similar to this:

Adding summary information
The next step is to add summary information to your report. Adding summary
information allows you to specify the author, title, and subject of the report, as well
as any keywords or comments related to the report. When you add summary
information, users can find information related to the report quickly.

To add summary information

1 On the File menu, click Summary Info.
The Document Properties dialog box appears with the Summary tab active.

2 Enter information about your report in the text boxes provided. Be sure to
enter the title “Customer List” in the Title text box. This information will be
used in the next section of the tutorial.
3 Click OK when finished.

Adding a title
As you can see, the report looks incomplete without a title. Although you can add
a title using a text object, you can also tell the program to take the title information
directly from the Title text box in the Document Properties dialog box.

To add a title

1 Click the Design tab.
2 In the Field Explorer, scroll down to Special Fields and expand it.
3 Choose Report Title.
4 Drag the cursor over the report. An object frame appears.
5 Position the object frame in the upper left-hand corner of the Page Header
(PH) section of the report and release the mouse button to place the object.
6 Click the Preview tab to review your changes.
The report title object now displays the title that you entered in the Title text box
of the Document Properties dialog box.

Formatting objects
Now you can format the report title. This time, however, you will remain in the
Preview tab to do thework. This will make it easier to see yourworkwhile you are
formatting the title.

To format an object

1 To center the title, you will first need to expand the Title field so that it’s about
the same width as the data in your report. To do this, select the object by
clicking it.
2 Position the cursor on the right edge of the object until the cursor turns into a
Resizing cursor. Drag the right edge of the field box until it is even with the
right edge of the data in the Contact Name field object.
You have created a large field that extends from the left edge to the right edge
of the report.
3 With the report title object still selected, click Align Center on the Formatting
toolbar. The title is centered within the object.
4 Right-click the object and choose Format Field from the shortcut menu.
5 When the Format Editor appears, click the Font tab.
6 Set the report title to a larger, bolder version of the active font by selecting
Bold from the Style list and 16 (or a point size suitable to the font you are
using) from the Size list.
7 Change the color of the text by selecting Maroon from the Color palette.
Notice that the Sample box shows an example of how the text will look.
8 Click OK when finished.
9 Resize the report title object vertically to accommodate the increased size of
the title.
The title is now formatted to stand out on the report.

Adding a field heading
As you can see, the Contact Name field is the only field without a heading. In this
section you will create a heading.

To add a field heading
1 Select the Contact Name field on either the Design or Preview tab.
2 On the Insert menu, click Field Heading.
A field heading is added to the Page Header just above the Contact Name field.
The Contact Name field now has a heading that looks just like the other field titles.

Saving the report
1 Click Save on the Standard toolbar to save your work.
Since this is the first time you are saving the report, the Save As dialog box
appears displaying the default directory where the file will be saved. Notice
that a default file name, based on the report title you defined earlier, is also
displayed.
2 Type Custlist.rpt in the File name box and click Save.
Your report is saved to the default directory or another directory you chose.

3 Click the Preview tab to view the report.
The report should now look similar to the following:
Congratulations! You have just created a basic listing report. You will continue to
refine this report throughout the rest of this tutorial.

Record Selection
Crystal Reports allows you to limit or restrict the records that are to be included in
a report. In this section you will learn how to:
• Select the records you want included in the report.
• Save a report, including the selection criteria.
For example, itmay be useful to have a customer list that only lists customers from
the USA. The sample data contains records from the United States and
International customers. It is easy to restrict lists like this using the Select Expert.
See “Record Selection” on page 107.

Entering the selection criteria
When you scroll through the report, you will see that it contains information for
customers from many different countries. In this step, you will limit the number of
countries displayed to the USA.

To enter selection criteria
1 To begin, click the Design tab to return to design mode.
2 Click an empty area of the report to make sure all fields are deselected.
3 Click Select Expert on the Expert Tools toolbar.
The Choose Field dialog box appears.
This dialog box lists all the fields currently in the report in the Report Fields
section and then lists all fields that are available fromeach table in the database
fields section.
4 Since you are going to base record selection on the country field, select
Country in the Fields list and click OK.
The Select Expert appears.
Imagine that you are completing the following sentence:
Select all records where a customer’s country is
You complete the sentence with the condition you want the program to use
when selecting records for your report. Right now the condition is any value,
which implies there is no restriction on the record selection.
5 Click the arrow on the operators box to see what other options you have. Since
you want only those records where the Country is USA, select the is equal to
condition.
A new box appears on the right. The dialog box sentence now reads:
Select all records where a customer’s country is equal to
All that you need to complete the sentence is the value USA.
6 Click the arrow on the empty list. A list of all the country values appears.
Select USA from the list.
The sentence now reads:
Select all records where a customer’s country is equal to USA
7 Click OK to return to the Design tab.
8 Click the Preview tab to review the results of your work.
The Change In Record Selection Formula Detected dialog box appears.
9 Click Refresh Data.
10 Save this version of the reportwithout overwriting the original report by choosing
Save As from the File menu and giving the new report the name USA.rpt.
Congratulations!You have started formatting your report and have added selection
criteria to it.More than that, you have learned how to manipulate your data. By
now, you have a good idea of the powerful kinds of reports you can prepare.
Deleting a field
Now that the report contains only records from the USA, displaying the Country
field in the body of the report is not necessary. You can delete this field before
continuing.

To delete a field
1 Select the Country field and the Country column heading using the Ctrl-click
combination.
2 Press Delete on your keyboard.
That is all it takes to delete fields from the report.
The report should now look similar to this:




Balancing field spacing
Nowthat the Country field has been deleted, there is a large amount of white space
between the City and ContactName fields. Youmight be satisfiedwith the spacing
as it stands, but it might be more readable if the columns were better balanced
across the page.

To balance field spacing

1 Return to the Design tab. Select the Contact Name field and its field heading
by using the Ctrl-click combination.
2 Place the cursor over one of the two highlighted text objects and drag them to
the left, closer to the City field.
3 Click the Preview tab and review your work again.
The report should look similar to this:
The spacing between the fields is much better, but it looks as if the report title
is off-center.
4 Click the report title object to select it.
5 Position the cursor on the right handle of the object until the cursor turns into a
Resizing cursor. Drag the right edge of the object frame until it is even with the
right edge of the data in the Contact Name field object.
The report title automatically centers itself based on the size of the object.

Grouping and sorting
Reports can be grouped and sorted in a variety ofways. Sorting and grouping tools
provide a great deal of flexibility for customizing reports.

Grouping the report
In many reports you need to break the data into groups in order to make it easier
to read and to understand. Crystal Reports lets you do this easily. For this
customer list, youwill group the customers by region and then sort the customers
alphabetically within each group.

To group a report
1 While on the Design tab, click Insert Group on the Insert Tools toolbar.
The Insert Group dialog box appears.
2 Select Region from the Customer table in the first drop-down list.
The programtakes all recordswith the same value in the region field and places
them together in a group on the report.
3 Select in ascending order from the second drop-down list.
The region grouping will be displayed on the report in alphabetic ascending
order.
4 Click OK.
Notice that two new sections now appear in the Design tab: GH1 (Group
Header #1) and GF1 (Group Footer #1). This is howthe program shows that the
report has been grouped.
5 Click the Preview tab to see what the report looks like.
6 If the group tree is not visible, select Toggle Group Tree on the Standard
toolbar to see the groups included in the report.
You can view the group of interest by clicking on the group name in the Group
Tree. For example, to see the Texas customer group, click TX in the Group Tree.
The program jumps to the Texas group, displaying that group in the Preview tab.
The Group Tree allows you to quickly jump to a specific group of interest instead
of scrolling through the report looking for the group. For more information on the
group tree, see “Group Tree view” on page 63.
Note: For many reports, you will want to insert summaries, subtotals and grand
totals. For example, when creating a sales report rather than a customer list, you
would want to calculate the total sales amount for each region. See “Sorting,
Grouping, and Totaling” on page 119.

Understanding “live” group headers
When a group is inserted, a group name field is automatically inserted in the
Group Header section of the report. The group name field displays the current
group’s name. For example, if you group by region, and preview the report, the
group header for the CA (California) group shows “CA.”
The group field name is automatically formatted to stand out from the records in
the group.

Sorting records
In a typical customer list report, customer names are listed alphabetically. In this
example, you will sort the customer names alphabetically within each region.
To sort records

1 While on the Preview tab, click Record Sort Expert on the Expert Tools
toolbar.
The Record Sort Order dialog box appears.
The Available Fields list box displays all fields currently on your report and all
the fields in the data source. You can choose to sort based on any of these fields.
The Sort Fields list box displays the fields that are already sorted in the report.
Since the region field has already been sorted, the sorting you are about to do
will be within each region, and not for the entire report.
2 Highlight the Customer Name field and click the > arrow button to add it to
the Sort Fields list.
3 Select Ascending for the Sort Direction and click OK. The report should now
look similar to the following:
Notice that the records within each group are in alphabetic order.

Completing the report
You have just one step left to complete the report. A company logo needs to be
added to the first page of the report.

Inserting a company logo
In this section, you will place a company logo at the top of the first page of the report.

To insert a company logo

1 While on the Design tab, click Insert Picture on the Insert Tools toolbar.
The Open dialog box appears.
2 Choose the Xtreme.bmp and click Open.
An object frame appears as you move the cursor over the report. The object
frame represents the logo you will place.
Tip: The Xtreme.bmp file can be found in the Databases subfolder of the
Samples\En folder.
3 Position the object frame in the upper left-hand corner of the Report Header
(RH) section of the report and click once to place it.
Placing the logo in the Report Header (RH) section ensures that the logo is
printed only on the first page of the report.
Note: Although there does not appear to be enough room in the Report Header
(RH) section when you place the graphic, the section will automatically expand
to accommodate the picture.
4 Click the Preview tab to view the report.
The final report should look like this:
5 Save the report by clicking Save on the Standard toolbar.
You have just completed your first report.

Related topics
For information about distributing reports (printing, exporting, and so on) see the
printing topics in “Formatting” on page 173 and “Distributing and Viewing
Reports” on page 297.

Quick start for advanced users
If you are an experienced Windows user who wants to get right into the program,
follow these steps to set up a report for the first time.
If you’re not an experienced user, check the “Quick start for newusers” on page 20.

To choose a report type and data source

1 In Windows, click Start, point to Programs, then select Crystal Reports 9.
2 Click As a Blank Report and OK to open the Database Expert dialog box.
As an alternative to creating a blank report, you can choose one of four Report
Creation Wizards. View style samples for each by selecting from the list of
wizards.
After choosing a wizard, you can build your report on a variety of data sources.
3 Browse through the contents of the Database Expert to find the data source
you want to use for your report.
4 Select a table you want to use in your report and click the > arrow to add it to
the Selected Tables list.
5 After you have added all the tables you want to work with, click OK on the
Database Expert.
Note: If you select more than one table in the Database Expert dialog box, the
Links tab appears. For more information on linking, see “Linking multiple
tables” on page 66.
The Design tab appearswith ReportHeader, PageHeader,Details, Page Footer,
and Report Footer areas. A report is created by inserting and formatting items
in each of these areas.
Note: To use additional database tables for a report and match them up on a
record-by-record basis, click Database Expert on the Expert Tools toolbar, select
the table(s), and then set up the links on the Links tab when it appears.

To work with report elements on the Design tab

1 Each of the default report areas contains a single section. To add additional
sections, click Section Expert on the Expert Tools toolbar and use the Section
Expert to add the desired sections.
Once you have added sections to an area, you can move, merge, and delete
them in the Section Expert. See “Designing with guidelines” on page 187.
2 To turn the grid on or off, choose the Options command from the File menu
and select or clear the Grid check box in the Design View area of the Layout
tab when the Options dialog box appears. See “Using the grid” on page 186.
3 If you are working with the grid off and youwant to use snap-to guidelines for
positioning objects, click the top or left ruler wherever you want guidelines to
appear.
Some further ways you can use guidelines:
• Drag a field to a guideline until it snaps to the guideline.
• Drag the guideline arrow to move the guideline (and any objects that are
snapped to it).
• Drag the guideline arrow away from the ruler to remove the guideline. See
“Designing with guidelines” on page 187.
4 If the Field Explorer dialog box is not visible, click Field Explorer on the
Standard toolbar.
Expand the Database Fields node to display a list of fields. To speed the entry
of multiple fields, this box will remain on-screen until you close it. This dialog
box can be moved to a new location or resized, if you wish. See “Placing data
on the report” on page 68.
5 Select the field(s) you want to appear on the report.
You can select and place them one at a time, or use the Shift-click combination
to select a number of contiguous fields, or the Ctrl-click combination to select
fields from the list at random. Drag and drop is also active. Place the fields in
the Details section where you want them to appear.
When you place multiple fields, they appear in the same order that they appear
in the Field Explorer dialog box. The program marks the position of each field
with a rectangular frame. The characters in the frame indicate whether the field
is text (XXX...), number (555...), currency ($555...), date (12/31/99), time
(00:00:00), DateTime (12/31/99 00:00:00), or Boolean (T/F).
Note:
• The field names and field types can be viewed by selecting the Show Field
Names check box on in the Options dialog box (Layout tab).
• The program automatically places field titles in the Page Header section
unless the Insert Detail Field Headings check box is not selected in the
Options dialog box (Layout tab).
• If additional Details sections are added to the report, field titles will only be
placed in the Page Header section for fields in the Details A (the original)
section of your report.
6 Once the objects are in place, you may want to adjust the report sections. To do
this, right-click the shaded area to the left of the section ruler and use the
shortcut menu that appears:
• To expand a section to accommodate an additional line, choose the Insert
Line command.
• To have the program automatically align the objects in the section
horizontally, choose the Arrange Lines command.
• To reduce the size of a section to eliminate unnecessary white space above
and below objects, choose the Fit Section command. See “Using white space
between rows” on page 206.
7 To generate a report title, you must first enter the title in the Document
Properties dialog box. On the File menu, click Summary Info. Enter a title in
the Title text box of the Document Properties dialog box. Click OK.
8 Choose Report Title fromthe Special Fields list in the Field Explorer. A
rectangular placement frame appearswhen youmove the cursor over your report.
Click once in the Report Header (RH) section to place the report title. The report
title field contains the text that you typed in the Title text box of the Document
Properties dialog box. See “Adding a title page to the report” on page 77.
9 To see how the results will print, click Print Preview on the Standard toolbar.
To speed processing time while building a report, you can preview the report
using only a small subset of the available data. To do this, go to the File menu,
point to Print and then click Preview Sample. See “Preview tab” on page 62.
In either case, the program takes you to the Preview tab. You can fine-tune a
report in the Preview tabwhile viewing the results as actual report data. You can
also close the Preview tab and continue working on the report in the Design tab.

To use other reporting features

1 If youwant to format a field, change the placement or width of a field, or insert
a summary, click the field to select it. Handles appear on the top, bottom, and
sides of each selected field:
• To change the placement of the field(s), use the mouse to drag the field
placement frame to its new position.
• To change thewidth of the field, use the mouse to drag the right or left handle.
• Right-click the field to format or to summarize it. A shortcut menu appears
listing commands for formatting and summarizing the field.
Tip:Many font and formatting options are available on the formatting toolbar.
Note: To apply formatting only under certain conditions, click Conditional
Formula next to the formatting property in the Format Editor, and create a
formula that defines those conditions. See “Working with conditional
formatting” on page 208.
2 To create a formula that makes data calculations or comparisons, select
Formula Fields in the Field Explorer.
Note: You can also click Formula Workshop on the Expert Tools toolbar to
work with formulas, custom functions, SQL expressions, and so on.
3 Click New. The Formula Name dialog box appears. Enter a name for the
formula and click Use Editor. The Formula Workshop appears with the
Formula Editor active.
4 Enter the formula in the Formula Editor. Enter fields, operators, and functions
by selecting them from their respective lists or by typing them in. You can
check the formula syntax by clicking Check.
5 When you are finished editing, click Close to return to the Field Explorer
dialog box.
6 Click Insert to Report to place the formula just like you would a database
field. See “Using Formulas” on page 329.
7 To insert a subreport (a report within a report), click Insert Subreport on the
Insert Tools toolbar and choose an existing report to import as a subreport or
use the Report Creation Wizard to create a new subreport. See “Inserting
subreports” on page 369.
If youwant the records in a subreport tomatch upwith the records in a primary
report, click the Link tab of the Insert Subreport dialog box and specify the link
when the tab appears. See “To link a subreport to the data in the primary
report” on page 372.
8 To insert a cross-tab object in a report, click Insert Cross-Tab on the Insert
Tools toolbar and set up the cross-tab in the Cross-Tab Expert when it appears.
See “Cross-Tab Objects” on page 261.
9 To create a parameter field (a field that prompts you for a value whenever you
retrieve data for a report), click Field Explorer on the Standard toolbar, then
select Parameter Fields in the Field Explorer dialog box when it appears. Click
New to set up a parameter field. Once created, you can insert the parameter field
in a report like a database field or select it from the Fields list in the Formula
Workshop.
Parameter fields can be used in reports (as title or label prompts), in selection
formulas (as selection criteria prompts), and in formulas (for a variety of
purposes including specifying sort fields). See “Parameter Fields” on page 349.
10 To add a chart, click Insert Chart on the Insert Tools toolbar. See “Charting”
on page 217.
11 To add a map, click Insert Map on the Insert Tools toolbar. See “Mapping” on
page 233.
12 To insert a spreadsheet, picture, or other OLE object that you can edit from
within the Report Designer using the tools from the object’s native application,
choose OLE Object from the Insert menu. See “OLE” on page 251, and
“Working with static OLE objects” on page 256.
13 To change the record sort order, click Record Sort Expert on the Expert Tools
toolbar. The Record Sort Order dialog box appears. Highlight the field(s) you
want to use for sorting the report data and the sort direction. See “Sorting
single and multiple fields” on page 121.
14 To limit the report to specific records (for example, the records of California
customers who have year-to-date sales greater than $10,000), click the first
field on which you want your selection to be based and then click Select
Expert on the Expert Tools toolbar. When the Select Expert appears, set up the
record selection criteria.
15 To print the report, click Print on the Standard toolbar.
That’s it! It is that easy to build a report.

----------


## الهام تفریشی

ممنون :flower:

----------


## علی ارجمندی

با سلام 
دوست عزیز  آقای Kb منونم ازت
لطفاً اگه کسی اگه سورسی در مورد ایجاد فیلدهای فورمولی
با وبی داره به من هم بده .
متشکرم

----------


## reham

خیلی ممنون kb :heart:

----------


## once4ever

والا یکی راه رضای خدا هم نیومد یه آموزشی راجب Crystal Ryport بده. :sad2: 
اگه کسی میتونه منو تو شروع کار اونم به زبان C#‎.net راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم :wise1:

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
   با تشکر از زحمات همه دوستان  :flower: 
   از دوستان اگه کسی آدرسی برای دانلوود کردن کامپوننت کریستال ریپورت را برای دلفی 6 را دارد ممنون میشوم لطف کند تا ما هم بتوانیم از داخل دلفی با این کریستال ریپورت کار کنیم.  :تشویق:  
با تشکر

----------


## مجتب&#1740; سلطان

اگه کسی فایل پی دی اف از کریستال ریپورت داره لطف کنه و مارو هم بی نصیب نذاره
مرسی
پاینده باشید

----------


## amirans65

quote]مال شرکت seagate software هست [/quote]
نخیر خیلی وقته که ماکروسافت کریستال رو خریده!!!![

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
من و دوستان چند نفری به دلیل این همه شوقی که تو سایت واسه آموزش CR هست قصد داریم
یه PDF خوشکل واستون بذاریم (البته 3 تا فایل Power Point رو گذاشته بودیم امیدواریم از اونها خوشتون اومده باشه)
البته این PDF هنوز نوشته نشده ولی رفته رفته مثل اینکه می خواد نوشته شه
اگه دوستان حاضر باشن ما در خدمتیم  :wink:

----------


## somayekh

سلام
Crystal Report هیچکدوم از این مشکلا رو نداره و به راحتی می تونی متن های فارسی رو هر کجای Text Box و غیره قرار بدی .
پیروز باشید

----------


## prog_2005

سلام به دوستان عزیز
روش استفاده از کریتال ریپورت در دلفی
1- کریستا ریپورت را نسب کنید.
2-مرا حل زیر را انجام دهید
compunnt|import activex|add| \windows\system32\crystal32.ocx|install
حال از قسمت activex می توانید از این کامپوننت  استفاده کنید

----------


## dr_g

یکی به ما بگه که این CRآخرین ورژنشو می شه از کجا دانلود کرد

ممنون

----------


## حمید رضا منتظران

سلام
من با استفاده از ASP.NET &amp; SQL&amp; Crystal report 10 گزارشهای کاملی گرفته ام 
می توانم اگر مشکلی باشد کمک کنم
با تقدیم احترام

----------


## Hasan_J_SH

سلام 
من عضو جدید هستم. روال کار را بلد نیستم!
اگر می توانیید لطف کنید و بگویید که :
چطور می توان در crystal report بر اساس فیلدی خاص جستجو را انجام داد و مقداری را برگرداندو لطفا اگر برایتان مقدور است لطف کرده و بگویید که وقتی مقدار فیلدی بیش از اندازه صفحه شد چگونه می توان صفحه جدیدی را اضافه کرد با همان طراحی های داخل صفحه اول؟
اگر میشود لطف کرده و سریعتر جواب بدهید!!
خواهشا.ممنون!!!

----------


## gm.sara

> برای شروع توصیه میکنم دوستان برن سی دی آموزش مقدماتی تا پیشرفته  در محیط SQL Serever 2000  و Visual Studio.NET از شرکت داده های طلائی رو بخرن شمال دو سی دی که تقریبا با اون به راحتی راه می افتین
> 
> 
> تلفن فروش و پشتیبانی شرکتش   6731731   
> 
> باتشکر


با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز 
این سی دی آموزشی تعدادش 2 تاست ؟
آخه من آن را تهیه کردم ولی یک دونه بیشتر نبود ممکنه توضیح بیشتری بدهید ؟
با تشکر

----------


## hamed322

سلام
اگر امکانش هست لینک دانلود آن را برای Code Gear  بگذارید ؟

----------

